# Isolation (recruitment)



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Isolation​
"Survival for the sake of survival is weak, those without purpose are dead in the eyes of fate. These men, things are suffering such a fate on a planet that never existed in the hope that relief is on it's way, it's a shame it's never going to come."

There was once a planet, it was rich in resources, plants, animals, and a wide Variety of different semi-intelligent xeno races. It was a rare oasis in a galaxy of strife. It was a very widely sought after planet. For many years the eldar were in control, they were wiped out by an unknown disease, none survived. Eventually people got curios, a planet that held many riches but always guarded by an undefeatable foe. The temptation was to great to resist now that opposition was gone.

First came the emporors angels of death, all that came were 8 battle brothers, an Apothacery and a veteran sergeant ahead of three entire companies searching for fleeing renegades.

Next came the Tau, two stealth squads and a battlesuit commander they came to research and improve their technology.

Then the Orks, drawn to the planet by rumours of the space marines and hoping for a good fight. A 200 strong force arrived with assorted prices of armour and space vehicles.

Next there were the other humans of the imperium, The space marines had called them to harvest the planet for all it's riches.

Then the eldar stepped from the webway and into the orkish camp, they fought their way out and fled for the safety of the jungle. They came to resupply their dwindling supply of fugrielti tree sap, they would get plenty sap, but they would also get a battle they didn't bargain for.

Then the chaos, drawn by rumours of a daemon weapon of unmarked power and the hope of killing the servants of the false emporor.

Then the necrons awoke, they were there to harvest souls as is their way.

The last were the dark eldar, they came to harvest emotions and play their twisted little games.

The forces soon met and an almighty battle raged on for two hundred days until every army was defeated, the survivors of the battle were forced to work with their enemies to survive, they had to learn how to hunt and live with the planet without destroying the increasingly fragile Eco system, they had to learn to work with the semi-intelligent races and avoid the bigger predators and hope that relief would present itself and take them back to familiar places, there are no promises though.

So this is an Rp where you will have pretty much total control of the story line, almost every race is playable in all of it's glory. All you have to do is survive, you are forced to work together if you want to live. One of you will command the group. Your first task will be building a temporary settlement and then survive long enough for a means of escape with a few twists and turns along the way. I shall be playing an eldar autarch who has ultimate command but I will rarely intervene and main command is up to the player who gets the Hq option.

Rules:
1. No GOD-MODDING, no exceptions, I will give you one warning and tell you to edit, if you do it again your character will be killed.
2. Updates will be when everyone has posted, obviously if we are waiting on someone for to long I will just update without them.
3. 6 sentence minimum, or three paragraphs whichever one is bigger.
4. As GM I reserve the right to tell you to edit your posts, if you argue or question you will get a strike. Unless of course what I am asking is unreasonable if that is the case pm me and we will work something out.
5. I impose a three strike rule, missing consecutive updates and poor quality posts will get you a strike, three strikes and I kill your character.

Character template:

Name: obvious

Age: obvious

Race: (space marine, imperial gaurd, mechanus, inquisition, all other imperial forces excluding the Titan legions, Orks, Tau, eldar, dark eldar and necrons.)

Class: these are the different classes,

Commander: I will only allow 1 commander in the Rp i will roll a dice to see who gets it if multiple people want it. Examples would be, eldar autarch, necron lord, ork warboss non group HQ options.

Warrior: examples of a warrior would be space marine of a tactical squad, Tau fire warior. Pretty much any troop choice from the codex.

Engineer: any kind of person that works with machines or bodies, e.g Apothacery/techmarine, painboy/mek.

Psyker: anything that uses psychic powers, e.g farseer, ethereal, sorcerer

Sniper: any ranged specialists, e.g sterngaurd veterans, scouts with snipers, endar rangers, devastators.

Beserkers: close combat specialists, e.g khorne Beserkers (of course), assault marines, wraiths.

Personality: what are you like?

Appearance: what do you look like?

Background: what did you do during the battle? How did you survive? What did you do before coming to this planet?

Equptment: what weapons/armour do you have? Codex restriction apply, however some exceptions may be made in certain circumstances.

My character can be used as an example on how tonset yours out,
Name: AutarchCai' ron' en

Age: unknown

Race: Eldar

Class: HQ

Personality: Cai' is calm and cool, he doesn't loose his temper or get frustrated, he patiently waits for an opportunity to overcome his obstacles. His calm persona rubs off onto other people making him a born leader. He has a voice that seems impossible to argue with.

Appearance:









History: Cai' came from nowhere during the start of the 41st Millenium, he was apart of craftworld iyanden originally as a dire avenger exarch until he and the majority of his squad were separated due to tyranid intervention.

Many years of deception and staying in the shadows followed as the group hid aboard space vessels of mercenaries and xenon in the hope of being re-united with their fellows. They made their first contact with eldar on centurion VII. They were hiding on a traitors battle barge, they pretended to be dark eldar mercenaries, they slit the chaos lords throat while he slept and escaped in the middle of the night. It was lire chance that they stumbled upon a small group of eldar rangers who were scouting ahead of a craftworl draneor. Their autarch was near death from a conflict with a chaos lord of tzeentch and almost all of their farseers had been wiped out b a combined force of a lord of change and a daemon prince of tzeentch. Needles to say they were fairly short staffed and were pleased to get some re-enforcement's.

Cai' fought with the craftworld for a long time, he became a veteran of a thousand battles and an expert commander. He was a natural choice when the autarch was eventually killed. He was given command of the craftworld even though some thought there were better candidates than him, cai' soon showed them otherwise. There were no really brilliant moment during his leadership, they traveled and fought, they won some battles lost some. It was a very average time for the eldar of craftworld draneor.

The healers made a request that they go to a planet that supported thefugrielti tree for it's sap had very good healing qualitys. The eldar stepped from the webway to meet brawling savages eager to battle.

"Cai' ran at the nearest ork and beheaded it with his spear. A rather bulky ork ran at him and swung a crude looking whip with electricity cladding through it. It was aimed to snare his arm but the ork stupidly failed to notice there was a sheid attached to it. It wailed in exasperation asthe autarch proceeded to stab it multiple times until it fell to the ground dead. His dire avenger bodyguards were also holding their own against the green xenon. "fall back to the trees, we are not here for war." no arguments were made against the order as was expected."

Cai' and his warriors held off any inquisitive enemies while the others gathered the tree sap. They did not count on the arrival of the necrons though. The eldar lost against the metal beings but the majority escaped through the webway back to the craftworld. Cai' was not so lucky, an imperial psyker held him still while the rest escaped. By the time the Orks arrived to cause chaos the portal was closed and the autarch was stuck. He hid in the forest and waited. he eventually came across another survivor, he explained what had happened before dying of hunger, Cai' traveled the planet and hunted for food whenever he needed to. The autarch eventually came across other survivors, one by one the group grew in number, he convinced them that staying together was the smartest option and the aggreed.

Equptment: power sphere, shield, eldar guardian armour.

NOTE: you don't control a squad, you are survivors from your squad that has otherwise died. Apart from 10 servitors and a severly damaged tech priest to control them you are utterly alone.

Player list:
Name: Uzarg Dregsnaga berzerker (same)
Name:Sorcerer Myr sorcerer Hq (Anfo)
Name: Markus Tenner warrior (Sibern)
Name: Magos-Biologicus Cogsiin engineer (MEQinc)
Name: Quintus sniper (marshal Ragnar)
Name: Shas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais' sniper (farseer ulthris)


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is certianly Different. I Will play Beserker, I dont think any of the races would agree on putting an ork in charge.
*
Name*: Uzarg Dregsnaga

*Age*: Thirty Two

*Race*: Ork

*Class*: Berserker

*Appearance*:









*History*: Uzarg was born on an Imperial world, in a contested city called Broucheroc. His spawning was timed to the end of the conflict and the day that he emerged from his cocoon was the day that Broucheroc fell. Taking many supplies from the dead or the dying he began his life as a simple boy.
After Broucheroc fell the Ork horde prepared to continue the Waaaggghhh elsewhere. During the Six years that it took for the preparations Uzarg laid claim to the skulls of several of his fellows and became obsessed with fast moving vehicles and loud noises. He donned the colours of the Evil Sunz, but was never wealthy enough to afford his own “trukk”. 

When the Ork’s went on the move Uzarg was beaten into line by a much bigger Nob and forced into doing the creatures everyday chores. When the Orks emerged from Warp space they were immediately greeted by an Air Caste naval fleet in orbit of one of the Tau worlds. During the conflict his mob were engaged by Kroot and in the chaos Uzarg sought to be rid of the oppressive nature of his larger kin and waited till his leader was weakened before striking at the Nob. With the successful defeat of their Nob leader the boys fought the Kroot before then turning on each other, Uzarg came out on top and brandished the skulls of his kills around his belt. 
His body grew to become larger and his skin became much darker, it was the nature of the Ork. Using his newly found strength Uzarg beat many of the other lesser boys into following his lead and in doing so followed in the footsteps of his predecessor.

His Warboss had higher ambitions then serving under their current leader and an attempted coup meet with failure, his followers either jumped the train to join the other side or retreated into the warp to fight another day. Uzarg was one of these Ork’s, emerging from Warp space with only a merge force of some odd two hundred Ork’s. The Warboss made to fight for a planet particularly rich in resources, one which could be used to mount his own Waaaggghhh.
The fight that proceeded saw the demise of the Warboss’s entire horde. Uzarg was ready to fight to the last contempt in the fact that he would go down in a great fight. Yet fate had other plans, Eldar attacked their encampment and his mob left in hot pursuit. They came lost, wanders of the jungle by the time they found their way home the horde had moved on and been destroyed like all of the other armies that had fought over this prized world. 

*Weapons*: A Large Two handed Chain axe, as seen in the appearance. Two revolver themed Slugga’s.

*Equipment*: “Eavy Armour”, Stikkbombz, Cybork Body parts include – Left eye, Left Leg


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name*:Sorcerer Myr Carrnus

*Age*: 10,164

*Race*: Chaos Space Marine.

*Commander*: Sorcerer.

*Appearance*:Myr's armor has the same colors it originally had from the Emperors Children. He has two human faces stretched over his shoulder guards, and the face of an Eldar Farseer on his backpack.
He wears his Helmet most of the time. His helmet has six blades coming out of it. they go around his head like a mane.
Myr's force sword looks like two smaller blades coming out of the hilt. Between these two smaller blades, psykic energy sizzles and bounces.

*Personality*: Myr has few goals in life-but he will stop at _nothing_ to achieve them. He will turn every world he steps upon into a Daemon world. He will do whatever strange and weird things to experience new pleasures(after 10,000 years-they are few things). Myr hates Eldar in all forms. He carries around a bag filled with spirit stones that he will consume. Spirit stones is what Myr uses as nutrition.

*Background*: Myr was part of the Emporer's Children since before Horus was Warmaster. When his legion fell, Myr began to pursue the skill of summoning daemons. Though he wasn't the greatest of psykers, Myr knew how to survive. Once he truly mastered how to Summon Daemons, Myr would send off his minions to fight. Never putting himself in danger.

Now, Myr has to venture out into battle to please his God. Sending an army of daemons at his opponents. Though he does not like to put himself in a dangerous situation, Myr is a more than capable warrior. More than once he has been compared to Lucius. 

Myr has also been know to ally himself with others to gain power. All his alliances end in Myr being the sole commander.

*Equipment*:Force Sword, Bolt Pistol, Familiar(Looks like a griffin without wings), bag with Spirit stones.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Both of your characters look good to me.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Name: Markus Tenner

Age: 28

Race: Imperial Guard

Class: Warrior (Kasrkin Trooper)

Personality: For a human, Markus is actually quite fearless. He has breaking points like everyone else but it always seemed to take something spectacular. He cares for his squad mates and like a good little Imperialist he is faithful to the god Emperor. He is not however a mindless drone and will not be thrown around blindly although he accepts missions that others would be crazy to go on. In a nutshell, he's a dependable person to get the job done no matter how much blood is spilt on his boots.

Appearance: 










Out of the armour he sports a short, dark brown buzz cut and a nasty scar running down his left cheek because of a green-skin xeno filth decided to take a jab at him. Cacausian with pale skin from under exposed skin to the sun due to obvious reasons.

Background: 

His squad touched down after the Space Marines in what was formed to be scouting parties. The team was designated a grid section of forest and off they went with their las-guns up and at the ready. Markus wouldn't have known how much fighting he would have to endure for the days to come. His squad spent the next hour uneventfully examining the forest until a scream was let out and a small, blue blob collided and killed the man right of Markus. The weapons discharged matched the Tau alright but where they were hiding was the real problem. After 10 days of fighting through the forest and playing a deadly game of cat and mouse was the victor decided. Markus, the last man in his squad, had killed previously a stealthed Tau with his combat knife so he turned it to his advantage. He layed the bulky body down and waited a good 5 hours until he heard a small twig snap somewhere close by. It was the last member of the enemy squad. 

The Xeno scum bent down to inspect his fallen comrade only to get a combat knife into the leg. With fury and vengance for his own fallen comrades, Markus went into killer mode. He roared the chain sword he confiscated off his dead sergeant's body happily as he swung it across to catch the last Xeno who could barely stand in the gut. Limbs, bones and guts spilled out on to the forest floor with ease. He was re-assigned to front line troops due to the complete lack of any other specialist troops to take him in.

The last battle nearly did him in before a space marine saved him at the last second. Never really getting to say his thanks he continued to fight only to find a sheet of black blankets covered his eyes. A close by explosion sent a shockwave that slammed him into a nearby tree. He was out cold until confronted by a certain Eldar...

Equptment: Carapace Armour, Hotshot Lasgun, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Frag & Krak grenades.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks fine to me Sibern,

I have been thinking and i came up with some abilities/spells for each class. So do you want to use my abilities for fights or come up with your own?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Name: Magos-Biologicus Cogsiin 

Age: 96 years standard

Race: Human

Class: Engineer

Personality: Cogsiin is a cold, calculating individual. Having spliced and fused several cloned brains to his own he is very intelligent. Though he can calculate to numerous digits he is completely unable to understand emotions. He is equally unable to form emotional responses of his own. 

Appearance: Cogsiin is a tall, skeletal man with pallid skin and no hair. His eyes have been replaced with lidless, featureless silver orbs. His mouth has been stapled shut with ornate brass pins. His scalp is covered in binary tattoos and sockets. He wears long red robes which conceal most of his body. Both of his hands are complex amalgamations of steel and flesh. He has a pair of mechanical arms extending over his shoulders and folding back into his back. He also has several mechandrites. 

Background: Cogsiin was deployed alongside the Imperial guard. His duty was to study the new species of this world and catalog them for the Index Xenos. 

When battle broke out amongst the imperials and the invading aliens Cogsiin was seconded to the Guard where his vast knowledge of xenos was but to good (and violent) use.

Equipment: Digital weapons, hot-shot las pistol, armoured robe, mechanical replacement organs and body parts (pretty much all of them).


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I would love to hear them. We can talk and see what ones are desirable and what others may be rubbish. :grin:


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with Silbern. Nothing like a good discussion.

I like the new picture warsmith.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll have them up today at some point, and your character in fine meqinc.

EDIT: here they are,

I am going to use a level system if you want to use my abilities, every couple of levels you get another ability. I will allocate xp depending on how much you do for the group. The following are the abilities you start with.

Warrior abilities:
Charge: you sprint at the enemy and leap at them, this stuns your enemy and pits you on an early advantage.
Overpower: you have much greater strength than all (except berzerkers) you use your strength to overpower your enemy and put them on the ground. This can also go to practical use when lifting heavy items for the settlement and things like that.
Accurate fire: you steady yourself and shoot a barrage of bullets (or whatever you fire) most shots will hit your target but some will go wide.

More abilities will be earned throughout depending on what area you choose to specialise in (ranged or close)

Engineer abilities (mech type)
Repair: quit simple, if we find a broken tank or any kind of tech you can repair it.
Construct: if you find resources you can refine it and turn it into ammo/guns/armour, this will be very useful as the group will run out of ammo/power very quickly.
Attack:your class can defend itself but your main purpose is construction. If you have a ranged weapon you shoot it, if not you run up to it and hit it.

Engineer abilities (biologist type):
Steroids: you use some stored drugs to completely re-energise your/anyone in the groups body making it stronger/faster.
First aid: you repair a group members body, you have a fairly large range of medical info meaning you can heal almost any ailment. I will tell you if it's unhealable.
Attack: same as mech engineer

Psyker abilities:
Bolt: depending on what race you are you shoot a bolt of something, taking Anfos char as example, myr shoots a bolt of utter pleasure overloading your enemies sensual circuits and causing it such pain it can no longer move.
Time slow: you slow time, there is a limit you can hold this for depending on your level, other members of the group can bypass the slowing effects if you wish them to.
Explosion: again depending what race you are and usin myr as an example, bliss erupts from the ground in a wide area and overloads your enemies sensual circuits......... Same effect as your bolt attack but weaker and effects more targets.

Sniper abilities:
Headshot: does what it says on the tin pretty much, aim then fire and boom goes the cranium.
Scythe: this is used when you are fighting 50+ enemies who don't have very good armour. You spread your fire evenly throughout the group and make a steady pace through them.
Shoot (rapid): rapid fire barrage that does immense damage to a large group of 15-20.
Shoot (semi- automatic): does an insane amount of damage to a single target.

Beserker abilities:
Bloodlust: you shy everything out and concentrate on a single enemy, charge towards him and rip him to pieces.
Anger: you get very, very angry and rip everyone surrounding you to pieces, you can also shrug off attacks that would normally kill (the equivalent of feel no pain).
Strength: you have muscles like boulders and can lift 3-5 times your body weight, this can be used on a battlefield to smash through armour or practical use lifting things back to base.

So what do you think? the Hq will get different rules depending on what race he/she is and will write them up the he/she joins.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, Im in. Here is my guy

Name: Quintus

Age: 35

Race: Space Marines

Class: Sniper Scout

Personality: Quintus is a silent and reserved individual. He rarely talks to others unless they first approach and talk to him, but he is a very friendly and talkative person to those that he considers to be friends. He is very loyal to his friends/squad mates and will take extreme risks to protect them. He is also very patient, which makes him an excellent sniper. 

Appearance: Because Quintus is only a space marine scout he is not as large as regular marines, but is larger than your average human male. But he is also slightly smaller than your average space marine scout. He stands at 6' even and has no scars on him, for he claims that no enemy has lived long enough to make it close enough to hit him. His armor is a dark red in accordance to his chapter, the Angels of Retribution, and he wears a black camo cloak that helps him hide. He has shoulder length black hair and steel blue eyes, and stays clean shaven. 

Background: Quintus doesn't remember much of his life before joining the space marines. But he does remember that he grew on New Caliban, the Angels of Retribution's home world, and lived among the tribes of the plains. He was a great hunter and warrior of his tribe. The skills that he learned as a huntsman of his tribe has helped Quintus well as a sniper scout, giving him the ability to track and hunt enemies of the Imperium. As a sniper scout he has been noticed for his marksmanship and stealth ability. During training he was even able to sneak up and tap a veteran Sgt on the shoulder and 'killing' him during a large scale war game on New Caliban. 

Quintus and his squad was attached to the Imperial Guard forces sent to the planet, but was separated from his squad when they were attacked by a group of dark eldar. Quintus found the remains of three fellow scouts, but the bodies of his Sgt and two others were gone. Quintus gathered all the ammo form his fallen squad mates and picked up his Sgt chain sword and plasma pistol and set out after tracks that he found. He systematically hunted twelve dark eldar before the dark eldar made it to their ship and escaped. He never found his missing comrades, but continues to search in hopes that they are alive. 

Equipment: Space Marine Scout Armor, Space Marine Scout Sniper Rifle, Camo Cloak, Bolt Pistol, Plasma Pistol, Chain Sword, Combat Blade, Frags, and Melta Bombs


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in.

Name: Shas'Ui'Dal'yth'Shi'ur'Kais'

Age: 23

Class: Fire Warrior Shas'Ui (Sniper obviously)

Race: Tau Empire

Personality: Hailing from the Water Caste Sept of Dal'yth, Ui'Shi'ur has picked up a few things from the caste, such as the Gue'la language and some degree of negotiation skill. He possesses a calm and calculating personality but does seem to express irritability towards Imperials ever since the stalemate at Dal'yth during the Damocles Crusade. Ui'Shi'ur has been known to improvise when ever his Shas'las are under heavy fire, and unlike other members of his Caste, is certainly not afraid to use his bonding knife in a desperate situation and merely sees it as a means to an end.

Appearance: Like your typical Tau, Ui'Shi'ur was born with dark grey-blue skin and the nasal slit but stands at an impressive 6ft 8. His remaining eye has a primarily yellow iris with a few small patches of orange. Ui'Shi'ur's armour bears the green and purple colours of the Dal'yth Sept and still bears scars from Hive Fleet Gorgon's assault on Sha'draig. His head bears a tail of black hair.

Background: Ui'Shi'ur was born in the Sept of Dal'yth. He had his trial of fire during the Tyranid assault on Sha'draig. It was during this war, that a Tyranid spinefist completely tore out Ui'Shi'ur's right eye, during that moment of time before his team's extraction, 

more to be said

Equipment: Pulse Rifle, Photon grenades, Bonding knife

more to be said


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Both chars are good, so does no one want to play a commander? I have enough people to start now but I need a commander,

Do you want to a) me pick a commander using a dice b) want to wait for someone to join as the commander?

And I'm still waiting to see if you want to use my abilities or your own customs.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

My guy is supposed to be a commander....


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I say use your special abilities


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe the Berseker abilities match that of an Ork.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the abilities though I think First Aid should be the first ability and get better the more experience you have. Other than that, good stuff.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I say we use your abilities. Looking at warrior, you gave us the option if we wanted to go Ranged or Melee further down the road which is a big thumbs up. Beyond that the abilities I would recieve look good!

p.s. Great picture! I could practically hear CREEEEEEEEED!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anfo said:


> My guy is supposed to be a commander....


So are you wanting special abilities that are commander only? Or do you want the sorcerer?



Marshal Ragnar said:


> I say use your special abilities





Samu3 said:


> I believe the Berseker abilities match that of an Ork.





MEQinc said:


> I like the abilities though I think First Aid should be the first ability and get better the more experience you have. Other than that, good stuff.


First aid is one of the first abilities for the bio engineer, we all start with those three or four abilities and gain more as we level, the abilities we gain depends on what things you do, e.g A warrior shoots in every update and doesn't go into cc, he would get a shooting ability.



Silbern said:


> Well I say we use your abilities. Looking at warrior, you gave us the option if we wanted to go Ranged or Melee further down the road which is a big thumbs up. Beyond that the abilities I would recieve look good!
> 
> p.s. Great picture! I could practically hear CREEEEEEEEED!


Ok so generally positive feedback we are going to use my stuff then, just to clear up the abilities and specialisation and level. Every update there will be on average 10 xp up for grabs, depending on your post quality/how big a task your guy does, you get more or less than others. Every second level youget an ability, I won't divulge how much xp you need to go up yet. So here are the different paths you can go down for each class.

Warrior: ranged or melée 

Engineer: tech or bio 

Psycher: destruction or control

Sniper: assassination or anti-infantry

Berserker: strength or skill,

If you want me to explain what each path does pm me but I think they a fairly self explanatory, so we have enough to start, I will wait till Thursday as I have my Knights of the sword update to write up first.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Mz guy is a commander, but he will use his psykic abilities if thats of. Myr will specialize in control.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anfo said:


> Mz guy is a commander, but he will use his psykic abilities if thats of. Myr will specialize in control.


Yep that's fine,


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> First aid is one of the first abilities for the bio engineer, we all start with those three or four abilities and gain more as we level, the abilities we gain depends on what things you do, e.g A warrior shoots in every update and doesn't go into cc, he would get a shooting ability.


Oops my bad. Sounds good then. Cogsiin will specialize in Bio


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright, my other rps update didn't take as long as I thought so I'm going to start writing up the action thread after I paint some Orks for my waaaaaaaaaaagh.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Name: 0110010

Age: Unknown

Race: Necrons

Class: Berserker (Just because xD)

Personality: Typical necron....no emotions. Calculating and merciless

Appearance:







011010 is a deep green on the majority of his body with sections being a bright gold

Background: When the Space Marines came they had been merely a disturbance to 011010 and his fellow pariahs, and they continued to slumber. However when the Tau came it changed. The Tau found Necron technology and started using to heighten their own, but the disturbance wasn't enough to wake the sleeping Pariah. 

One by one the races came and the slumber was finally broken, and the Necron Lord slowly activated and rose from his tomb, and when he reached the surface he realized he was in a human settlement. It was the middle of night and the Necron Lord was unseen his cloak of shadows concealing him, and with a second thought the resurrection orb started to glow brighter and brighter, he held it up and suddenly the necrons started rising from their tombs. 011010 awoke and as his warscythe started to power on he slowly rose from his tomb. As he made surface he witnessed the pitiful defense of the humans and slowly lumbered into close quarters with his brother pariahs...after a few hours the settlement had become a ghost town with no living organic creature in it. 

Soon 011010 was spreading with the necron forces over the world taking the lives of every race that dared to stand and fight...but then it changed rapidly. They were put on the defensive as the Imperium struck back (heehee pun) and soon the Necron forces were falling faster than they could rebuild themselves and finally there was a mighty clash between the Necrons and the Eldar. The battle lasted for days and the Necron force appeared to be the victor when a reinforcement for the Eldar arrived.

011010 found himself in the middle of combat with a squad of Howling Banshees with the Necron Lord and a few other pariahs when the Eldar leader jumped into the fray, the Necron Lord fought with calculated strikes but the Eldar leader was too fast and had struck him down. 011010 looked over to see his commander fall. As the leader raised his sword to deliver the death blow, 011010 finished calculating that there would be no victory here and realized what the Necron Lord would do. As the sword came down the Necron Lord sent the command and the force and himself phased out, but before they had finished phasing out the sword connected and the Necron Lord's heat signature went cold. When 011010 came back to the tomb he looked at the depleted force...there would need to be rebuilding if he could ever conquer the planet...

Equptment: Warscythe


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your guy would have been fine if the commander hadn't already been taken, Anfo is playing as a sorcerer command. You can still join as something else if you like.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> Your guy would have been fine if the commander hadn't already been taken, Anfo is playing as a sorcerer command. You can still join as something else if you like.


Ah I misunderstood I thought it was one command per race not overall no problem I'll just edit


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

No there will be only 1 commander over all (not including me), look forward to your edit.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the binary code name Hippy.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay edit's complete tell me what you think



Anfo said:


> I like the binary code name Hippy.


Thanks, I couldn't really come up with a name that fitted for crons so I just made up a binary code. Also, loving the Rammstein icon avatar, I flew to New York to see them


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> I flew to New York to see them


:angry:I live cross country from NY and my mom wouldn't pay for a plane ticket(Not to mention she didn't wan't me going a lone...). And tickets sold out for it in under an hour...

You lucky bastard.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Anfo said:


> :angry:I live cross country from NY and my mom wouldn't pay for a plane ticket(Not to mention she didn't wan't me going a lone...). And tickets sold out for it in under an hour...
> 
> You lucky bastard.


I live in Seattle >.> it pays to have a sister who then has a boyfriend who just finished his tour in Afghanistan and decided that the three of us were flying to NYC to be about 6 feet from Till


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

GRAH!! You got Till jizz on you!! :rageface:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Anfo said:


> GRAH!! You got Till jizz on you!! :rageface:


xD yup it was fucking sick man


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright you guy is fine,


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

You still recruiting? Noticed ya don't have a mechanical engineer so here ya go.

Name: Shas’vre Vior’la Fio’Shas

Age: 28

Race: Tau

Class: Engineer (Mechanical)

Personality: Patient and cool in virtually any situation Fio’Shas is a true combat engineer. If it’s fixing a commander’s personal conveyance under constant yelling, or bringing a hammerhead back to working order in heavy combat he handles the situation the same. 

Appearance: Beneath the standard firewarrior combat armor Fio’Shas has light grey/brown skin. He has a single brad of hair coming from his head. His left arm has been replaced from the shoulder by a mechanical version. This attachment contains several tools to assist him with his work, but can be used as a normal hand (although it only has 3 fingers)

Background: Born to a Fire-Caste mother, and an Earth-Caste father Fio'shas is an interesting individual in the Tau hierarchy. He was able to fight in the field of battle, but showed an aptitude for construction. He has been deployed on several battlefields and has shown a constant aptitude for high pressure situations.

When the war came he was deployed to assist. Originally his orders were to assist in base construction and defense, but he was quickly reassigned to assist with the heavy vehicles. When redeploying to a hotspot in the final battle his devilfish was shot down. When he finally managed to crawl from the wreckage it was all over.

Equptment: Tau combat armour, Pulse rifle carbine, bonding knife
Drone controller with a construction drone, and combat drone (Experimental version mounting a pulse rifle and enhanced sensor system).


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Accepted, cai' will bring you in next update, for anyone who is thinking about joining but aren't sure, the sooner you get in the better as you start at level one even if the others are ahead by a fair ammount, although you will get missions corresponding to your level and you will get an xp boost so you reach the same level as the others.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

will wait on Anfo's post


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Grah, Blame me...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Anfo said:


> Grah, Blame me...


My part of the update says to move rocks according to what you say, so I might have something more to work with if I wait on you first.
Not blaming anyone


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Waiting for Anfos and samu3s post before updating, I assume your not sure what to tell samu3 to do.

Just tell him to pile thing in different places, for this update he is effectively a lifter.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Working on post now, I might have forgot to meantion that Ork's are a fairly Lazy bunch when they dont have anything to fight:grin:

***Got stuck for word's, so its only short today but I will try for something more next update.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here are your xp earnings, you need 50 to go up a level.
Samu3: 10
Anfo:20
Sibern:20
MEQinc:10
Marshal Ragnar:15
Farseer ulthris:15
Hippypankake:10
G0arr you will get double xp on this update to get you cought up with the rest.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hehe, you raise a point. That Chainaxe may need fuel, however if we take from the Codex which say's in short "Most Ork Weapon's only work because they think they do" maybe all we have to do is make Uzarg think that it will work?

Then again it might be amusing to see him throw a hissy fit when it run's dry


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pmed farseer ulthris, if i don't get a reply update will be Sunday.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Is this rp still going on?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, just been very busy as of late.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS! Update WILL be tonight, a bit rag tag though, I'm pretty much asking you what you want built or what you want to do for the time cai' is busy. So have a think about it. Also going to try and get some character bonding in instead of this "DIE FOUL XENO, BURN THE HERETIC" and other similar hostilities. And samu, I have a surprise for you in three updates time after OUR FIRST PEICE OF COMBAT.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hehe...:wink:
I get to fight the Necron? Guess being the Ork I would seem the one to instigate the fight.
But with the rate that I'm posting these days.....:shok:

Hippy, did you want to post first or shall I?


----------

